# Home needed in Lafayette, IN



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Not a lot of details. I requested a picture but never got one. Bird was taken to Wildlife Center and a worker took it home. Isn't particular about keeping the bird. Only has two plastic bands so not traceable. Interested? Let me know.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovebirds, 
can you send me what info you have on this bird???
I'm traveling to Indianapolis on Wednesday....

Thanks,
Hilly


----------

